# Civil Disobedience in the Pacific North West



## RovingAnarchist (Aug 6, 2015)

As some of you may know, Seattle and Portland have both got battles brewing with the oil industry as activists blockade ships heading north to participate in Arctic drilling. If you happen to be heading that way, spend some time helping them out! http://350pdx.org/ (Portland) or http://350seattle.org/ They're also running an Action Camp at Vashon Island starting on Tuesday to plan tactics, train demonstrators (there's a lot of stuff it's good to know when facing large groups of cops!) and generally build the community. 
sHell No is off to a really effective start- let's do what we can to keep it growing!


----------



## Tude (Aug 6, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Aug 6, 2015)

Awesome.

Wish I was right in the middle of this.

Fight Big Oil!!!


----------



## Durp (Aug 6, 2015)

This is a lost cause.... you can't beat the oil industry unless you are going to go full terrorist, and even then they control the worlds most powerful armies. I worked on these issues for many years and it is disappointing, but the deed has already been done. Our best bet is a whale uprising at this point. We are going togut this planet then the hyper rich will attempt to live in space somehow.


----------



## RovingAnarchist (Aug 7, 2015)

It may be a lost cause (I'm not completely convinced on that- seems like we're starting to hit a good stride with alternatives that people can afford). It's still a whole lot of fun to try! For me personally, it comes down to a choice between fighting or literally committing suicide. I'm a survivor; I'll be out there doing my best to undermine those companies/governments until they kill me.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Aug 7, 2015)

RovingAnarchist said:


> It may be a lost cause (I'm not completely convinced on that- seems like we're starting to hit a good stride with alternatives that people can afford). It's still a whole lot of fun to try! For me personally, it comes down to a choice between fighting or literally committing suicide. I'm a survivor; I'll be out there doing my best to undermine those companies/governments until they kill me.


Preach it!!!

I'm with you!!!


----------



## RovingAnarchist (Aug 7, 2015)

I respect diversity of tactics, but Rule One for me is simple: Don't Get Caught. 

Big flashy civil disobedience is basically a party- a reward for doing the organizing and the sometimes frustrating and dull work of community building. 

Day to day personal resistance is easier- everything from guerrilla gardening to starting a biodiesel collective. Or even micro-actions like opting to darn socks or patch a hole in a pair of pants instead of buying new.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Aug 7, 2015)

RovingAnarchist said:


> I respect diversity of tactics, but Rule One for me is simple: Don't Get Caught.
> 
> Big flashy civil disobedience is basically a party- a reward for doing the organizing and the sometimes frustrating and dull work of community building.
> 
> Day to day personal resistance is easier- everything from guerrilla gardening to starting a biodiesel collective. Or even micro-actions like opting to darn socks or patch a hole in a pair of pants instead of buying new.


My long lost twin, obviously...


----------



## Durp (Aug 8, 2015)

Don't get me wrong I'm all about activism. Thank you to anyone who shows up. I just know I have personally poured my entire self into anti big oil protests to have my heart stomped on repeatedly. Altho, I did help get fracking banned in ny. I like to focus my energies and efforts on supporting and helping the community that I am a part of. Any thing political in my cynical jaded view is a waste of energy. Altho I will say I want bernie in office, still don't think it will change a damn thing if he did win. I am trying to be as selfsufficent and low impact as possible. If Scott walker wins I'm fucking leaving this place and it can burn for all I care. The world is huge with many amazing places. This country is being plunged into another guilded age and I'm a bounce before it is too late. I could just be paranoid cause my whole family are refugees.


----------

